# New Strainer on Slaughterhouse



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

New wood has fallen across the Roaring Fork 1/2 mile below the Slaughterhouse put-in. It is a large cottonwood, river-wide. This is just above the calm stretch preceeding Slaughterhouse Falls.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

*More info from pitkinalert.org*

Attention Rafters/kayakers, there is a large tree down in the river just above Slaughterhouse Falls, making the river unnavigable. Raft companies will clear the tree when water level has dropped and safe to do so.


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Correction: it's a spruce. Wouldn't want anyone to think I don't know my dendrology.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

With the high flows again last night this tree has completely moved and is no longer a hazzard. It has moved below to the left of the boulder garden and appears to be far enough river left not to cause problems.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

There was also a log across most of the river below the bridge. You could pass it on the far left yesterday. It too may have moved.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

If you are talking about the low bridge behind the airport, that log is still there today unforetunately.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

how low is that bridge? will a raft with a frame clear it?


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Definatley not! To be honest that section is typically run only in paddle boats.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

mkashzg said:


> Definatley not! To be honest that section is typically run only in paddle boats.


Have run it in a cataraft (oar rig) up to 1100 and the bridge is not a problem.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

spencerhenry said:


> how low is that bridge? will a raft with a frame clear it?


Dude check out the bridge by going down behind the abc before you run it


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Yet _more_ wood on 'House. *River wide strainer at Entrance Exam.* Previous wood is still just below Stein bridge, as reported above.


----------



## Afogel (Feb 16, 2008)

sounds like walking entrance - BMFL, did you have to walk around entrance?


----------



## Pilgrim O. (Sep 2, 2007)

The AWR crew went in and got the log below the bridge today and is going after the one above entrance tomorrow. Thanks again Dan and Greg


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Entrance Exam wood is clear now according to the AWR crew.


----------



## Dalon (Jun 13, 2010)

Is slaughterhouse raftable now? I have been waiting for the right water levels and now that it has hit I heard about the strainer. I have a brand new 12' Tributary that I would love to get on slaughterhouse with. Any info would be great. Also I paddled it once but never guided it. If anyone wants to run this within the next 2-4 days send me a message. I am a third year guide of Glenwood Springs and I normally run Shoshone. I can read the river well, but it doesn't hurt to follow someone on your first run.


----------

